# What Does LO Do at Nursery/Day Care?



## holly2234

Erin goes to a Montessori nursery and its basically learning through play (chose that one because it was close and she seemed to enjoy it and the staff were all really good. Not because its Montessori). But i just wondered how the day goes at other nurseries and how different it is :flower:


----------



## _laura

Max spends the day playing games, learning through playing (they do touchy feely things and stuff) they read together and go on walks.
He then has lunch and 2 snacks in the day.

I think when they are young its more about playing than doing learning and more regimented things.


----------



## holly2234

I didnt really think a nursery could be that different. Ive seen the rooms for the older kids and there just seems to be toys everywhere and books etc. Im not even sure how its different!


----------



## Lauraxamy

My LO doesn't go to a nursery yet but I've worked in two and both were very much child led, so children learning through play in sand, water, with chalk, playing outside, playing inside. However they did do a weekly activity like yoga, football or dance once a week for the older children. We also did forest schools once a week for the 2+ which is where they were just took out onto the field, listened to birds, dug in mud, played hide and seek etc. We also had storytimes twice a day and snacks and lunchtimes where we all came together. I loved it it was so much fun haha, and the kids seemed to as well :thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

Well Michael goes to 'The Dry Arch' he has a little book in two days it looks like this:
9.00am Ready Break (ate well)
12.00pm Chicken Casserole (ate well)
2.05pm Greek yogurt with fruit medley 
4.05pm Egg and toast(ate well)
Slept 10.10am-11.00am 
Changed 11.05 wet
Changed 1.00 wet
Changed 3.25 soiled
Michael enjoyed the sensory room, very pleasant 

Ready Break and toast 9.00am
11.00am Bottle Finished
1.45pm Potato and Bologinaise ate a few spoonfuls
slept 12.20-1.25
changed 
11.15am (wet)
2.25pm (soiled)
Michael in good form today he sat content painting and got his hand prints and foot prints


Michaels nursery is beautiful he paints, plays with water, sand and loads of toys.


----------



## annawrigley

I think they're all pretty similar! I LOVE Noah's nursery, the staff are lovely and they take them out to play twice a day (which was very important to me cos Noah loves to be outside, and obv it's good for them and stuff!)

The day goes something like this

9.30 Snack
Then they play outside, and then probably inside for a bit. Think it depends on the weather and how quick the kids get bored
11.30-12ish Lunch
Then he has a nap
Then usually something arty painting/clay/sand/gluing and sticking, they do all sorts :D
Then another play outside
Then 3.30-4 Tea
Then I come get him :)

Obviously its different every day like yesterday his book said he enjoyed reading stories, and sometimes they take them to the local park and things like that xxx


----------



## rileybaby

Riley started last week, and his nursery is great, its just downstairs from my class and is for students and staff children only, they only allow 9 kids and have 4 staff. They provide everything.. formula, whatever nappies you use etc. He gets breakfast at 8.30am when i drop him off lunch at 12 and pick up at 3.20, im not sure what they during the day tbh lol but the nursery has all been done up for a baby room and toddler room, they have double buggies to go on walks and baby music groups are held at my school for the public so he goes to that once a week with the nursery too


----------



## lauram_92

Really stupid question, but do they put them all for naps separately or is there like a nap time? Cause what about kids that won't go to sleep on their own and need rocked, do they have to rock them individually? Where do they sleep? 

Oliver doesn't go to Nursery but I take him to Mothers & Toddlers twice a week and he plays with toys.. :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

Connor plays in the ball pit, reads books, and stuff. They feed him really well too, he loves it :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Well in the baby room there is a cot room with 6 cots where when any child is tired is put in, in the crawler room they have little camp beds with pockets for shoes and its the same for the waddlers and toddlers :)


----------



## annawrigley

lauram_92 said:


> Really stupid question, but do they put them all for naps separately or is there like a nap time? Cause what about kids that won't go to sleep on their own and need rocked, do they have to rock them individually? Where do they sleep?
> 
> Oliver doesn't go to Nursery but I take him to Mothers & Toddlers twice a week and he plays with toys.. :haha:

At Noah's they put them whenever they're tired/whenever you ask for them to go down :) And they have a big display on the wall of how each child likes to get to sleep, it's really cute. Like "Noah sleeps on his front", "Tom sleeps with his dummy and blanket", "Sam is rocked to sleep" etc :p And he sleeps in a cot in the 'sleep room', but they can push them to sleep in a pushchair if you prefer


----------



## mayb_baby

Heres 3
they look like them
https://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/492909937/blow_up_toddler_bed.html


----------



## rileybaby

lauram_92 said:


> Really stupid question, but do they put them all for naps separately or is there like a nap time? Cause what about kids that won't go to sleep on their own and need rocked, do they have to rock them individually? Where do they sleep?
> 
> Oliver doesn't go to Nursery but I take him to Mothers & Toddlers twice a week and he plays with toys.. :haha:

At rileys nursery i had to fill in a 'routine form' where you write everything they do on an average day and at what times. Rileys nursery doesnt let them sleep in prams or car seats, or have a blanket or toys in thier cot for health& safety:flower:


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Really stupid question, but do they put them all for naps separately or is there like a nap time? Cause what about kids that won't go to sleep on their own and need rocked, do they have to rock them individually? Where do they sleep?
> 
> Oliver doesn't go to Nursery but I take him to Mothers & Toddlers twice a week and he plays with toys.. :haha:
> 
> At Noah's they put them whenever they're tired/whenever you ask for them to go down :) And they have a big display on the wall of how each child likes to get to sleep, it's really cute. Like "Noah sleeps on his front", "Tom sleeps with his dummy and blanket", "Sam is rocked to sleep" etc :p And he sleeps in a cot in the 'sleep room', but they can push them to sleep in a pushchair if you preferClick to expand...

our's is the same Michael sleeps on his front with a dummy in a cot:winkwink:


----------



## JessdueJan

I work in a nursery and Lucas goes to it too. 
He is in the15months to 2 years room and his day goes: 

8-8.30am - breakfast if needed and child led indoor play
9.15am - outdoor play in the playground
10am - snack
10.20am - 11.30am - creative and sensory activities and also child led play if preferred 
11.30 - 12.15 - lunchtime
12.15 - 2pm - circle time story followed by sleep/quiet activites
2pm - snack
2.30pm outside play in the garden/park or if weather is bad active activites inside (tunnels and soft play)
4pm - teatime
4.20pm - 6pm - creative/child led play


----------



## JessdueJan

oh and in our nursery any child under 15months sleep whenever they like and however they like - rocked or in a cot or pram whatever parent has asked for. 
Once they go into the next room at 15months there is a nap time 12.30ish until 2pm and they each have a little fold out type mattress thing on the floor with a sheet and a cover on and they are generally patted off to sleep but if a child or parent prefers hey can go in a pushchair and be rocked off that way. Also if a child is tired before or after this time then they can be put down to sleep in a quiet corner too.


----------



## holly2234

They dont really have nap time at Erins nursery. If they fall asleep/get tired or you ask for a certain nap time they put them in the little sleep room which has 3 cots in it and they stick their name on the wall above so they know to change the sheets when another baby goes in. They also have little mats for the floor too. I filled in a sheet with all of Erins likes/dislikes and sleep routine etc. She loves it there and theyre really good with them all.
She's taken to one of the students who works there and goes to her when im not there!


----------



## mayb_baby

There is 6 babies so they all have there own cot in our nursery
6 crawlers
9 Waddlers
9 Toddlers
20Playgroup


----------



## holly2234

Ours is pretty big. Theres about 20 in the baby room but they stay there until theyre 22 months. Then they go upstairs into another room until theyre 3ish then the third room until theyre going to school. They move them depending on when theyre ready really.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I'm likely to have a different nursery routine, as Robyn only goes 2 hours on a wednesday morning, and is starting this week going 2.5 hrs on a friday afternoon. But basically last session they played playdough, did some painting, had some snacks, iced cupcakes and played with bubbles. 

Friday I give her a packed lunch and she'll eat that. I doubt they'll put them for naps as they are too old for that now IMO. 

But.. yeah that probably wasn't too useful as she only goes a few hours twice a week :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

rileybaby said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Really stupid question, but do they put them all for naps separately or is there like a nap time? Cause what about kids that won't go to sleep on their own and need rocked, do they have to rock them individually? Where do they sleep?
> 
> Oliver doesn't go to Nursery but I take him to Mothers & Toddlers twice a week and he plays with toys.. :haha:
> 
> At rileys nursery i had to fill in a 'routine form' where you write everything they do on an average day and at what times. Rileys nursery doesnt let them sleep in prams or car seats, or have a blanket or toys in thier cot for health& safety:flower:Click to expand...

No blanket?! :wacko: I can kind of understand the reasons but I think it's a bit harsh, especially if they're used to going to sleep with a particular toy or comforter, they'll be unsettled already going to sleep in a new environment :(


----------



## JadeBaby75

Jade has activity time which includes playing with dolls, music time, rattle maker, friends around the world... etc. I dont get what a lot of these games are but those are what are listed at the bottom of her infant sheet!


----------



## holly2234

Erin was put to sleep with a blanket at nursery today and pulled it over her head. Luckily they saw her do it. I stopped giving her one at home too once she started rolling etc. She cant be trusted with one! :dohh:


----------



## lauram_92

Oliver is fine with blankets, he never pulls them over his head. He is more likely to kick it off!


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian used to go to nursery in the mornings and his morning went something like this - 
8:00am- breakfast he used to have rice crispys/weetabix/porridge/toast/crumpets/fruit/yoghut them sort of things 
8.30am- was kinda Freeplay were they could just play with what they wanted
9.00am- was like a little circle time / welcome kinda thing were they just did some singing/musical instruments that sorter things 
9.30am- something messy- flour/cornflour gloop/ custard/ jelly/ porridge oats/ water / shaving foam/ big Painting activity 
10am- snack time
10.30am- kian had a sleep around this time but it was more kinda freeplay - sand/water/craft activity / handheld toys etc
11am- weather permitting for the babies but outdoor play obv in the summer when it's nice they go outside more
11.30am- they do kind of a group activity like visit the sensory room or go for a walk
12.00pm- dinner time
12.45pm- freeplay an I used to collect kian at about 1ish

However I decided to move him as he wa really unsettled the baby room were he went was full with 12 babies and he didn't get the attention which he liked so he now goes to a childminders which he loves and I find it do much better for him it suits him more as it's
More like a home from home environment and she does more 'normal' everyday things with him but still has to follow the eyfs so he still gets the opportunity to do everything he did at nursery. Xx


----------



## 112110

I'm pretty sure Brayden just plays, sleeps, eats, changed repeat. I get a paper that says when he ate what he ate, napped how long, changed wet or poopy. The girls are lovely minus one who every time I go in is getting nasty with one of the kids. They have cameras so I can ask to see if I had any concerns.:thumbup:


----------



## holly2234

112110 said:


> I'm pretty sure Brayden just plays, sleeps, eats, changed repeat. I get a paper that says when he ate what he ate, napped how long, changed wet or poopy. The girls are lovely minus one who every time I go in is getting nasty with one of the kids. They have cameras so I can ask to see if I had any concerns.:thumbup:

They let her get nasty with the kids?! If you've seen, the other staff surely have too.


----------



## Jemma_x

At my LOs nursery, they have all sorts of things to do. Sand, water, paints, a book corner, roleplay area they even have an indoor slide thats attached to a house thing for them to go in. They go outside at least once a day.


----------



## MissMamma

i love raphi's nursery it is so relaxed and is very homely and they are very similar to how i parent. plus their food is AMAZING!! :D

Raphi spends all day playing, each day they have one main activity which is always different but the children play with whatever they choose. Things like water play, jelly play, bubble machine and dark tent which is like a black tent with lights and sparkly bits and bobs. They also try and get the kids outside as much as possible which i like, even when its raining as they have a covered area.

The babies nap when they are tired [unless a parent specifies a time] i could rave about my nursery all day! :thumbup:


----------



## kittycat18

Lucia sleeps through the majority of the day :haha: Thats because she's just over 2 months though...


----------



## wishuwerehere

Issy is in the toddler room, there are 12 of them altogether.
In a day they will usually have freeplay when they arrive, where they have several tables with different toys, a messy play table, the home kitchen corner, atm they have a pop up tent etc.
Then they have a snack and a story, then usually outside. 
Then lunch, then naptime (in the baby room they napped whenever, in toddlers they have foldout mattress at the same time each day. It's part of the criteria for changing room - issy didn't go till she was 17 months)
Then something inside like dressing up, or some craft related to the thing they're learning about that week ie. Potato printing in vegetable week (lol)
Then snack, freeplay, hometime.
It's a lovely nursery and issy is soooo happy there, whenever we have money problems the first thing i freak about is the idea of having to move her somewhere cheaper!


----------



## rileybaby

annawrigley said:


> rileybaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Really stupid question, but do they put them all for naps separately or is there like a nap time? Cause what about kids that won't go to sleep on their own and need rocked, do they have to rock them individually? Where do they sleep?
> 
> Oliver doesn't go to Nursery but I take him to Mothers & Toddlers twice a week and he plays with toys.. :haha:
> 
> At rileys nursery i had to fill in a 'routine form' where you write everything they do on an average day and at what times. Rileys nursery doesnt let them sleep in prams or car seats, or have a blanket or toys in thier cot for health& safety:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> No blanket?! :wacko: I can kind of understand the reasons but I think it's a bit harsh, especially if they're used to going to sleep with a particular toy or comforter, they'll be unsettled already going to sleep in a new environment :(Click to expand...

He has a muslin and dummy whilst sleeping.. but they wont cover them up or tuck them in with blankets, just the way they do it which im happy with:flower:


----------



## annawrigley

rileybaby said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rileybaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Really stupid question, but do they put them all for naps separately or is there like a nap time? Cause what about kids that won't go to sleep on their own and need rocked, do they have to rock them individually? Where do they sleep?
> 
> Oliver doesn't go to Nursery but I take him to Mothers & Toddlers twice a week and he plays with toys.. :haha:
> 
> At rileys nursery i had to fill in a 'routine form' where you write everything they do on an average day and at what times. Rileys nursery doesnt let them sleep in prams or car seats, or have a blanket or toys in thier cot for health& safety:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> No blanket?! :wacko: I can kind of understand the reasons but I think it's a bit harsh, especially if they're used to going to sleep with a particular toy or comforter, they'll be unsettled already going to sleep in a new environment :( Click to expand...
> 
> He has a muslin and dummy whilst sleeping.. but they wont cover them up or tuck them in with blankets, just the way they do it which im happy with:flower:Click to expand...

Fair dooz! :)


----------



## unconditional

when we get in there they have activity time, nap time, lunch, then quiet time after lunch.
they are lovely there, and they write what she eats, her diapers, when she sleeps ect.
she has her own crib, bouncy seat, and blanket for daycare. and they make her food fresh, too.
and it's free so i can't complain!


----------

